# New Outbacking Family!



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

I found this group yesterday, but waited to join until it was official. We'll be bringing home our 2006 Outback 28rsds on Thursday!!! We are in love with this TT! We'll be pulling it with our 2005 Durango. Our three kids are excited about the bunks. We're hoping to take it out this Saturday to a local state campground.

It's been fun and educational reading past posts and looking through all the pics. Looking forward to being an official Outbacker!

Mary in MI


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome!!!!!! action action

check out the Niagara Falls rally in 2006, maybe you can make it.NF Rally-clicky here


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on your new Outback and welcome to the site sunny . Like you, I did alot of research on this site before we purchased our Outback. We learned alot and I can say this site convinced me to buy an Outback







. Have fun this weekend.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the family ! action You'll find this place to be like an on-line encyclopedia of real (and very usefull) info. These folks have really excellent advice - mostly all based on real experience and they'll all become your friends - quickly - especially if you do modifications and post pictures.







They LOVE pictures!!! Unlike some other forums, there are no 'stupid' questions. They've all been newbies like us and - in fact - you'll find the long-timers asking what they think are pretty basic questions, too. We're all in this for the same reasons - safe & fun family adventures. Be sure to post up on the map, too - its great to know where everyone's from.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, SOCIALSTUDIESMOM!!! * action action action

Glad to have you aboard!

I'm sure you are going to love your new 28RS-DS!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mary,

A hearty welcome to you and yours. action action action

You will love the 28 RSDS. My kids love the bunks too. My little guy and his friend enjoyed crawling across the wardrobe to "attack" each other on our maiden voyage three weeks ago. It rained the entire weekend and the TT afforded them their own space to play in. They loved it. We'll be going out again the weekend of the 11th.

Enjoy the trailer. Come back often.

Scott


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The big difference between child learners and adult learners is that adult learners think they are expected to already know the answer. Kids know they don't and aren't shy "shy" about asking. On this forum we proceed with the thought that we all have that child-like innocence about us that allows us to ask questions, no matter how "mundane" or "basic" we think it might be.

Use child-like inquisitiveness coupled with adult-like docorum and this site will be a blast for you.

Reverie


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new Outback!!!!

Let the fun begin!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Use child-like inquisitiveness coupled with adult-like docorum and this site will be a blast for you.
> [snapback]61484[/snapback]​


VERY WELL said, Reverie! Sounds like a new masthead!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Greetings Outbackers!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mary,

Welcome to this great site and congratulations on the new Outback!! Know the family will have many happy camping experiences in the future. sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm the chick from RVNet who sent you over here...Welcome! Glad to see you made it and are part of our family now! We, sadly, had to winterize our baby last weekend...done until March.









Thank goodness Outbackers.com is here to keep me sane through the winter!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you joined us!! Enjoy your new outback









You wouldn't happen to teach social studies would you??

Mike


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Glad you joined us!! Enjoy your new outback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now how did you guess that?!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

socialstudiesmom said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you joined us!! Enjoy your new outback
> ...


Be aware! and ever alert to your surroundings! These guys are VERY clever


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

socialstudiesmom,

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!!

You'll find a treasure trove of studies here!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And were real social


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Yep! We're one giant tribe of Nomads.

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome socialstudiesmom to the group and enjoy your new camper.
But please no TESTS I don't do test very well









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. As a noobie myself this is a GREAT group of people willing to help however they can.

Bill.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hello mary action

welcome to the site & congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and congratulations on your new Outback!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback















Our kids love the bunks as well









Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!!
















Now get out the tools, cause your life is now deicated to "mods".....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

socialstudiesmom said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you joined us!! Enjoy your new outback
> ...


Now, I would have guessed that that is the subject you enjoy the most during those homework sessions with the kids.









I thought I had finished with all my homework after high school and college - that is until my kids got into school.


----------

